# تنفيذ ماكينة يدوية بسيطة



## boss_88 (12 يناير 2011)

*مطلوب مساعدة لتنفيذ ماكينة يدوية بسيطة*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الاخوة الافاضل قمت بتنفيذ ماكيت مصغر لماكينة طباعة يدوية بسيطة وارجوا ممن لدية الخبرة بمساعدتى فى تنفيذ هذة الماكينة بجودة افضل من حيث الشكل وطريقة استخدامها ارجوا التواصل
*





*صورة الماكينة الاصلية*






*وهذا الفيديو يوضح طريقة عمل الماكينة*
http://s1084.photobucket.com/albums...=SerigrafiaCilndricamquinacanetaBrBomsilk.mp4


----------



## boss_88 (12 يناير 2011)

ارجوا سرعة التواصل من الاخوة اصحاب الخبرة ولامانع عندى من الالتزام بدفع مقابل مادى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nas ajwad (13 يناير 2011)

موفق اخي شيء جميل الانجاز


----------

